#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Religions & Eastern Faiths >  >  >  The Aunurian path

## Laiko Su Katara

My personal religion.


Aunuri beliefs in short.
The belief system in Aunuri may seem unrealistic and too idealistic to some.


Aunuri pantheon system is flexible.

In Aunuri there is the belief that there are different powerful entities in the universe, gods created by the first one.

Gods and goddesses in Aunuri belief is universal called "old ones" due to their age and the first one is just called "the first one".
Aunuri, unlike most other beliefs, allow the follower to call for the god or goddess in their own way.
One Aunuri may call on the god of war as "Ares" while an another call for it as "Seth" and a thirth Aunurian may call for it as "Thraxas, the fiery butterfly destroyer".

In Aunuri its not believed that the gods names (if they have names) is known by man and that the practioner can summon the desired god or goddess with a name or ritual made by the practioner him/herself.

It can be done with a word, tone on your music instrument or just through concentration and visualization.


The magical beliefs is the same as the pantheon beliefs

There are no "real" way to use magic since magic is built on thought, will and belief.
So in short...if you want it to happen, it will happen. (Maybe not that simple, but you know what I mean...)


You may draw a rune and want it to stand for something, but it wont be energized without you programming it.


Aunuri belief is alot about helping each other, its not a path which you can walk just to call your god of war "Bob".
Note that you shall not in any way ridicule the gods, call them a name that feel right.

Aunurians should help humans and otherkin alike if there is a need for it.


An Aunuri as person must be flexible and ready to change.
I encourage honor, but I strongly discourage pride.

An Aunuri should not be naive or small-minded.

You shouldnt look down on other beliefs or discourage people from doing what they want.

You can see Aunurians as protectors and counselors.


Also, an Aunurian should know how to defend him/herself.
Martial arts and combat training basics should be part of any Aunurians "what-to-do list".

However, Aunurians should never fight if it can be avoided through diplomatic means.


One of the standards of the Aunurian path is basic knowledge of Aunuro'makata, the Aunurian language.

Why there are an Aunurian language?

Because its cool.  :Tongue: 

Nah, the reason why there are an Aunurian language is simple.
An Aunurian should be able to speak to an another Aunurian wether he/she is an American, Russian or Marsian.

Then, only the basic Aunurian terminology is needed for an iniate, but a more experienced Aunurian should know the language well.

Its there to unite Aunurians and it have several other benefits.


One another standard is the basics in Kayedre, Aunurian talisman crafting.

I dont want to release too much about it since its still under the looking glass.


As you can see...Aunuri is a path of balance, neutrality and understanding.
An Aunurian have order, peace and creation in one hand and chaos, war and destruction in the other.



This is just a short and basic overview of the Aunurian path, not everything is described here.

Anyone can research its content, otherkin or human doesnt matter.

But it should not be treaded lightly as a path, it have high standards and the person must be flexible and strong in mind to not get lost or misled.


Be nice to me and dont whack me for my beliefs, just want to tell you my spiritual path. T_T

----------


## Laiko Su Katara

> Honey no one will ever get on your case here, or they better not. We are all individuals but in this world we have to stick together no matter our differences.


Thats comforting to hear.  :Smile:

----------


## Lokia_Zos

Those beliefs are as crappy as my own. j/k

----------


## Laiko Su Katara

> Those beliefs are as crappy as my own. j/k


You just made yourself an enemy for life! O.o

This is mah family coming for yuuu!

----------


## Lokia_Zos

If me dissing your beliefs means that I'm your enemy for life, I'd say I was right about them being crappy.

----------


## dodaive

Yeah interesting beliefs, I'm interested in hearing more about the Aunurian Language, when was it created, by who, Learning a language is a big sacrifice for a belief, tell me more, PM me if u don't won't to reveal too much. I also follow a very little known path, with some similarities to what you have mentioned

----------

